# Tow Vehicle



## lajeunesse (Mar 20, 2008)

Hey Everyone!
New members, new comers to the "RVing" thing and NEW OUTBACK owners! We decided to do it right the first time and recently purchased our 2008 31RQS (Sydney LE). We love it!! 
Our only concern is if our HALF TON Suburban is going to survive (no four wheel drive). We've already taken it over 2000 miles and all seems well so far. Any suggestions besides buying a new tow vehicle? 
Also, if anyone has this model and has advice on care and use please let us know.

BrentnRobin


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi brent&robin
















to Outbackers! 

When we first purchased our 28krs, we were towing it with a 1997 3/4 ton 4x4 Suburban...it did ok at first, but began making some really bad noises while towing on a trip up in the mountains. The minute we heard those bad noises, we knew it was time to send it to the glue factory and get a more reliable tv. We purchased our Dodge towing beast soon afterwards and are sure glad that we did!

Your burb will probably do ok for awhile, but I don't think it will be happy for long...just my 2 cents


----------



## lajeunesse (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks Dawn! I envy your "beast TV". I guess we better start saving!


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Here's a WONDERFUL website this is packed full of great information:

RV Towing Tips

Good luck and welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey Brent&Robin-

You have one awesome TT there








Welcome aboard!

It was great to meet you last weekend!

--Greg


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

That's a lot of trailer for a 1/2 ton!









I hear those new 3/4 tons are nice.









Of course most of us are moving toward the 3/4-1 ton pickups.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Nathan said:


> That's a lot of trailer for a 1/2 ton!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We started out towing our 29BHS with a 1/2-ton Suburban (5.7L, with 3:73 rear-end and the light-truck transmission). Even though it had a towing package (heavier brakes, tranny cooler, tow/haul mode, etc), it struggled up steep hills and long grades - and our trailer is smaller and lighter than yours. I knew it was just a matter of time before the transmission gave up the ghost - the only questions were, how soon, and where will it leave us stranded. So within 6 months, we had a new 3/4-ton Crew Cab pickup. The difference is like night and day!

You have a lot of trailer there for a 1/2-ton suspension and the light-weight tranny. I know that it feels like you have things under control when towing, albeit a little sluggish and slow, but the question that only you can answer is, "Can I tow my trailer safely and reliably?" Then think about all the possibilities that you might encounter with all the other idiots out there these days. In an emergency situation, will your TV be able to handle the task?

Can you tow that trailer with that TV? Probably.

Can you tow that trailer safely and reliably with that TV? Only you can make that call after considering all the pitfalls.

Just my $.02.

Mike


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Scoutr2 said:


> That's a lot of trailer for a 1/2 ton!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We started out towing our 29BHS with a 1/2-ton Suburban (5.7L, with 3:73 rear-end and the light-truck transmission). Even though it had a towing package (heavier brakes, tranny cooler, tow/haul mode, etc), it struggled up steep hills and long grades - and our trailer is smaller and lighter than yours. I knew it was just a matter of time before the transmission gave up the ghost - the only questions were, how soon, and where will it leave us stranded. So within 6 months, we had a new 3/4-ton Crew Cab pickup. The difference is like night and day!

You have a lot of trailer there for a 1/2-ton suspension and the light-weight tranny. I know that it feels like you have things under control when towing, albeit a little sluggish and slow, but the question that only you can answer is, "Can I tow my trailer safely and reliably?" Then think about all the possibilities that you might encounter with all the other idiots out there these days. In an emergency situation, will your TV be able to handle the task?

Can you tow that trailer with that TV? Probably.

Can you tow that trailer safely and reliably with that TV? Only you can make that call after considering all the pitfalls.

Just my $.02.

Mike
[/quote]

Been there done that.

Only I would call it a leftover car tranny from the rear wheel drive days

And I smoked 1 1/2 trannys towing a 26rs with a 97 burb with 3.42 gears

Its a question of when not if.

Be safe

John


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

yikes, BE SAFE. Thats the key thing. I had an 04 F150 CrewCab HD tow package with my 32BHDS initially and we did not like the ride (it was certainly acceptable) and i was not going to risk overworking the truck and not being as safe as I could be with my family in the vehicle. We were exceeding the capacities. We upgraded to an F350 and there is no comparisson !!
















Check your weight capacities, im pretty sure your exceeding them. If something were to happen and your exceeding your capacities, 
1. your family and others are at risk.
2. your insurance may (probabaly will) reject the claim.

Good Luck, Be safe!!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Glad to have you aboard, but would like to keep you around.

You want you, your family, and those on the road around you to be safe.

Please consider upgrading so we can all get to know you.


----------

